# Just bought x380



## OldGoatDJ (Mar 25, 2013)

I just bought a JD x380 with 42 inch deck and snowblower. I live in NH and my 2004 DYT4000 Craftsman does not want to keep running. The JD will be delivered next week with snowblower attached and ready to do the driveway.

Any suggestions to keep the JD in top shape? I don't want to have to buy another lawn tractor, ever.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First thing would be to go through the manuals and get an idea of when your first service is required as well as subsequent service intervals. The manual will tell you what oils and filters to use as well as sparkplugs.
Clean the snow off your tractor after snowblowing and make sure there is no snow left in the blower that could free and bind up your blower and burn up a belt or bust a shear pin. Same goes for the summer, keep it clean and serviced.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have a compressor, blow out everything including the engine compartment often.


----------



## OldGoatDJ (Mar 25, 2013)

Got the tractor, did some snoblowing. Second storm, the tractor wouldn't move forward. I called the dealer, they came out, got the tractor, and changed the transmission. Seems to work fine now. April 14th I removed the snowblower and installed the mower, I am in NH and I am an optimist!
P.S. it has 48 inch mower and snowblower.


----------

